# [CONCEPT] Navbar Hybrid



## ruvort (Dec 24, 2011)

I know many users miss the on screen nav bar and are looking to enable it in the latest aosp builds popping up. Now, personally I am not a huge fan of it because it ends up taking up more space on the phone and I feel that isn't worth it. That got me thinking though, since we usually have space taken by the notification bar, why not merge the two into a hybrid and the space issue wouldn't be that big of a deal. In my concept I am only using the recent apps, menu, and back buttons. I feel that the home button is easily pressed and the only issue I have is with the side buttons.




























Please let me know what you think guys and if you feel it would be possible or useful to you.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

AOSP already has a combined bar.










Tablet mode rocks. 

The Paranoid Android ROM lets you hybridize the entire ROM and each individual app if you like, too.


----------



## ruvort (Dec 24, 2011)

jbzcar said:


> AOSP already has a combined bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen the tablet mode but I'm thinking about a tablet mode geared toward phones like in the concept images. It does look cool but it just feels squished in regular tablet mode.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

